# Noose



## Mike (Aug 19, 2010)

Dangling
down
cipher lips
there's Jesus
bouncing
upon your breasts
o aptly placed crucifix.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the playful nature you put into this one. The last line was a charming little pun.  Clever and fun.


----------



## JonM (Aug 21, 2010)

Haha I love it! The title makes this playfull reading poem abit more sinister.


----------



## Foxryder (Aug 21, 2010)

Mheee! This is a meaning that could be sort out in two fronts. Either way, the title carries the theme along. Enjoyed the read.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 21, 2010)

I absolutely adore this clever little gem, Mike, I can't seem to chase the smile from my face, thank you for sharing.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Connway (Aug 21, 2010)

Catchy I must admit. I've read this little piece a few times and just like ChestersDaughter I'm smiling at the pun. Cheers.


----------



## Mike (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback y'all. The challenge was to write a 14-word sonnet. I don't like end-rhymes...but I wanted to get the rhythm to uh...bounce...a little, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the feedback y'all. The challenge was to write a 14-word sonnet. I don't like end-rhymes...but I wanted to get the rhythm to uh...bounce...a little, if you know what I mean.



Wicked boy!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 22, 2010)

All I have to say is clever, clever...Dorothy Parker clever.


Enjoy the link:
Poet: Dorothy Parker - All poems of Dorothy Parker


----------



## Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome link! I spent a good half hour clicking and backclicking. "Requiescat" is one of my favorites. I can surely relate to it. Metaphorically...of course...


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 23, 2010)

Really glad you enjoyed, Mike. Google her quotes and you'll die laughing! Laurie


----------

